# Angel fish and baby platies = trouble- help!!!



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a tank with two angel fish, platies, tetras in. ok. so whats the problem?

I almost certain that ONE OF MY PLATIES IS PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!

People say angel fish are devils and eat everything, I don't have many plants, the tank size 50 litres and the temperature is 23 degrees. ;-)

So any sugestions because I am in a crisis!!!!!!!!!! HELP!!!!! HELP!!! Oh and pls answer quickly...:fish:


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Not sure about angels, but if you want the babies to live then you have a couple options. You can buy a breeder net to put the mom in before she gives birth and then take her out after. You can buy another small tank to set up for the babies. Or you can buy more plants so the babies have a chance to hide, but odds are the other fish will eat them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Mouth size rule applies, if it fits, it's lunch. Angels are intelligent predators and will hunt together like a pack of wolves. Your best bet is a "maternity" tank for momma and her fry once you put momma back in the big tank. You need a sponge filter, a heater (depends on your air temp), a lid (momma's jump), and some real or plastic plants. If you take one of those fake "carpet" plants and float it upside down instead of burying it in the substrate, it can do the job.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you very much and do you know how much it would cost for that stuff?

I have 2 angels and they are the smaller type. My friend has a breeding trap, should I use it, and how do you know if they are pregnant?

I heard breeding traps can be bad... really?

One last thing, somebody said you can put marbles into the bottom so the babies hide in the holes.?!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some livebearers do okay in traps, others stress out & drop fry early or whack their head on the lid trying to get out. They work better for putting fry in, but then the fry have to survive long enough for you to catch them. 

Hornwort, javamoss or fake plants can give the fry a better shot at survival even if you keep them in the main tank. You could try a divider, but IME, the fry go under it and get eaten on the other side. Marbles are hard to clean, but can indeed make small hiding places. So can flattish stones. The fry will hide under them or sit at the water line. But I expect the angels will sit there waiting for them to come out.

If you already have an air-pump you can get a sponge filter, air-line, and valve for ~ $10 depending where you live. Take prices are variable, aim for $1/gallon, but you can use a 7 gallon or larger Rubbermaid tub if they are cheaper. You can use saran wrap or glad press 'n seal as a lid if you are hard up. Small heaters are $10+ 

If you can't afford another set up, this may sound cruel, but it may be better to let the fry get eaten. Livebearers can over-populate a tank quickly and if you can't keep it clean, ammonia poisoning can kill all your fish. If you have a place to raise fry, you may be able to trade them for store credit at a LFS (call and ask), but usually they need to be close to adult size (maybe a year old).


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you, that is very useful. My friend has two tank... would it be possible to leave them in there to grow and then take them home? 

The Breeding trap does't have a lid so would they jump out?

I haven't got a picture of her but I can describe what she looks like. Pale, a small spot and I reckon it could get bigger.

She is in a tank with other speices but 1 female platy and 2 males.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, female platys jump out. Fry generally don't.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Woah!!! That's awesome!!! Oh dear though. I had a friend once who put theirs in for three days (No fry though) and the poor platy didn't leap for freedom.

I have seen videos where they eat their fry like straight away and others why the mothers is crowd in swarms of fry but doesn't eat them!!! Can you explain that?

This is all so confusing...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

swords and platys generally eat fry, guppies and mollies generally don't, but each fish is different. Fish who have just given birth may be too tired to chase fry, but may go for them later.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, especially if they have had 83 (thats what is said)!!! It must be hard work. What do you think I should do about the breeding trap or just leaving them problem?


----------

